# Anyone Interested In Collages!



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd love to talk and see some of your collages. 
Here are some of mine

























Looking forward too seeing some!


----------



## tessabe (Dec 25, 2011)

I drew on it too. I really should take a better picture.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2011)

It's beautiful


----------



## eburian (Feb 21, 2011)

YES INDEED! i will when i find more magazines!


----------



## ZippyZygoteZinjanthropus (Jan 2, 2012)

Keep up the good work guys. Really enjoyed these images.


----------



## jadedtortoise (Mar 17, 2010)

I made this one ages ago... maybe 8yrs ago? 










This is more or less my latest one


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

I make collages! I've been slowly forming this giant one, maybe three-three and half feet tall one... so far it appears to represent heaven and hell, not sure yet.

This one is about the "source", genesis and the ultimate death point of the universe.
I show it around a lot cause I really like it. The only other real collage that I really loved I made for my sister on a giant pot (for growing plants, you know) and it took DAYS of continuous collaging and I spent so much money on magazines, glue, omg, it was beautiful when it was done, entirely connected, like, it looks like one picture but very surreal

and she broke it.

and didn't even tell me.

Now i no longer give people my art!

anyways, this is larger in real life.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

These are all really cool! It makes me want to steal a bunch of old NatGeo mags and get to work on some of my own.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

These look really hard to make, I haven't ever tried one myself because they look quite intimidating to pull off, good work!


----------



## bowieownsmysoul (Feb 26, 2012)

I like making dream boards.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

***Deleted***

(will upload soon)


----------

